#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Sex Toys in Thailand

## RigPig

Ok guys, despite the title this is a serious question.  What is the legal position with sex toys in Thailand?
I know there is no prostitution here, and I know that you can't buy them here.  But can you bring them into the country?  After all they are for "personal" use.  If you had something in your luggage on the way into Thailand that can be bought openly in most of our countries and you got "busted" at the airport with it, what is likely to happen?  Does anyone know

Now the fun starts..... :mid:

----------


## Fondles

I think illegal to buy, but are available.

As for bringing in in your luggage, i have brought in 6 over the past few years without issue.

----------


## RigPig

Yes I bought 1 in some time ago but it was a bit unnerving at the airport the embarassment of having it dragged out and the possiblity of being made a public spectacle of.....

That is why I wanted to see if anyone actually knew the situation.

If you can obtain them locally PM me, it would save me a lot of hassle

Cheers

RigPig

----------


## Happyman

They sell them in Tesco!

Just call them different names.
 For men it is called ready for the oven chicken 
For ladies it is called cucumber !

----------


## Fondles

Where in Thailand do you live, can get em in Pattaya.

----------


## superman

Buy on "ioffer" or "cqout" and have sent by airmail. Not a problem.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Mate's wife got pulled for an electic toothbrush at Suvanaphumi Airport 3 weeks ago ... asked her if she was carrying a sex toy. Got a bit serious from all accounts with several customs guys coming in for an "inspection".

----------


## dirtydog

Smuggle it in, now all you got to do is think of a safe place to hide it where they will never think of looking............

----------


## RigPig

Hmmm  I knew this would be a bit of fun and who knows we may learn something.

I live in Phuket

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Do a search for the 2 other threads about this. Both contain a link to a mail order company that sells sex toys in Thailand.

----------


## Norton

> What is the legal position with sex toys in Thailand?


Bent over with legs spread.

Order by phone here.

DIDO365.com - Online Sex Toys Shop by Lina, Dildo, Bullet, sextoy,sexshop,sextoy,sexshop,ของเทียม,จิ๋มปลอม, จิ๋มกร&#36

----------


## Rigger

e bay has many and no problem coming in to Thailand. 





> Mate's wife got pulled for an electic toothbrush at Suvanaphumi Airport 3 weeks ago ... asked her if she was carrying a sex toy. Got a bit serious from all accounts with several customs guys coming in for an "inspection".


Foking barsteds you think they would have better things to do. I would guess its a money making sceme

----------


## mojo swop top

I have seen rubber cocks for sale in the market outside Nana BTS station!

----------


## SunTzu

If your wife is really desperate, I can replace a dildo with real advantage, and real tiny cost.



 :Very Happy: 


If it's for you, forget what I  just said . . .

----------


## FarangRed

Masturbation in Thailand is illegal didnt you know that?

----------


## terry57

> Smuggle it in, now all you got to do is think of a safe place to hide it where they will never think of looking............



Yes top idea DD, 

Actually Aunty has just PM'd me and told me he once smuggled a cement mixer into Thailand by hiding it in his arse.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And with the room left over he banged a bag of cement up there as well.    :mid: 

Foking hell Aunty,   your a legend.   :Smile:

----------


## Mr Brown

:rofl:

----------


## tuferguson

> I have seen rubber cocks for sale in the market outside Nana BTS station!


used to see them in chinatown - charoen krung and on the stret below sala daeng bts

----------


## buriramboy

this is why occassionaly the pattaya forums have a use as in they provide pics of said items in use, personally though i find it disgusting and would never open a thread where such things were being displayed in graphic detail, i only go on what others tell me................

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

There's plenty to be found in bars, just negotiate the price first  :mid:

----------


## swanks

By sheer chance I can answer this one as I brought an Ann Summers 'rampant rabbit " through customs at the airport on the 30th. It couldn't be mistaken for anything else realy.
My Bags were x rayed along with everyone else's , as we went through customs green channel but the girl watching the screen didn't flinch or say anything. 
Maybe I just got lucky or maybe they were looking for other things. 
In any case don't be tempted to wrap it in kitchen foil. It does work but you are committing the offence of 'concealment' which customs take a dim view of!

----------


## Beadle

> Originally Posted by RigPig
> 
> What is the legal position with sex toys in Thailand?
> 
> 
> Bent over with legs spread.
> 
> Order by phone here.


That link is blocked for me in Bangkok on True.

Thais really are prudes! Surprising with so many of their womenfolk on the hook.

----------


## Xray

It's illigal both to take into Los, and to buy or sell them here. Police raided a shop in Royal Garden shopping Mall before.
Although one can buy cheap toys just outside Patpong (opposite MacD) in BKK for 1.500 and up. In pattaya 2 places sell them for B3.000 and up.
A cucumber do the work, and a lot cheaper  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

Fark me 3k and up for a dildo in Pattaya, I'll sterilize mine and sell em for 500b each....ive got six in various sizes.

----------


## swanks

> Fark me 3k and up for a dildo in Pattaya, I'll sterilize mine and sell em for 500b each....ive got six in various sizes.


Various sizes?
Is that , big , Bigger nd 'UKINELL!!!' Fondles? :smiley laughing:

----------

